# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Insinuazione Passivo x TFR e 13° con importi errati

## Gianfry76

Salute e tutti, mi sono appena iscritto e arrivo al dunque,
mia moglie è stata licenziata a settembre 2009 da una ditta con più di 30 dipendenti per cessione di attività (dopo aver fatto con la stessa circa un anno di CIG) e non le è stata pagata ne la 13à relativa al 2008 ne il TFR. Con le colleghe è andata dal sindacato che dopo aver fatto naturalmente firmare l’adesione (prendendo quindi una percentuale mensile sull’importo della Mobilità che attualmente prende dall’INPS) ha preso in carico la faccenda. 
La settimana scorsa per caso ho incontrato il vecchio commercialista della ditta che mi ha informato del fallimento avvenuto i primi di gennaio 2010.  Così ho contattato prima il sindacato e poi visto che non mi ha saputo dire molto l’avvocato che il sindacato ha incaricato. E li, ho saputo che gli importi chiesti come insinuazione al passivo non sono a mio giudizio corretti, infatti per quanto riguarda la 13à è stato richiesto al curatore l’importo netto e non il lordo che pertanto verrà tassato poi nuovamente ( giusto? ), mentre per il TFR è stato preso in considerazione la cifra del CUD 2009 riferita al 31/12/2008 e non l’importo rivalutato alla data del licenziamento (sett 2009). 
L’avvocato a questo punto pur dandomi ragione mi ha detto che non è possibile fare più nulla in quanto a giorni ci sarà la prima udienza in tribunale.
Voi cosa dite si può ancora fare qualcosa ? Tipo, andare a questa udienza e fare capire al giudice ed al curatore l’errore fatto dal sindacato-avvocato nel fare l'insinuazione l passivo, oppure fare richiesta tardiva per la differenza mancante. Insomma mi scoccia proprio parecchio che per una mancanza-errore del sindacato e dell’avvocato io mi perda una discreta cifra in questi tempi di crisi. Sono veramente demoralizzato. D'altronde ogni mese si prendono la quota sindacale e pretendo che almeno mi informino così io “in tempo” possa farmi i miei controlli. 
E poi, come è possibile che io, pur essendo palesemente un creditore del fallito, non sia stato in alcun modo avvisato dal tribunale, per legge non dovrei essere messo al corrente delle date delle udienze ? 
Vi prego di darmi qualche consiglio, già la situazione è quella che è proprio non ci sto a perdere altri soldi che poi alla fine dovrebbe pagare un ente pubblico come l’INPS tramite il fondo. 
Grazie a tutti e scusate lo sfogo.
Ciao

----------


## f.p

Ciao  :Smile:  
In effetti è strano che tu non abbia ricevuto la comunicazione direttamente dal curatore (probabilmente perchè il patronato avrà domiciliato tutti i creditori presso la sua sede!!).
al patronato (o all'avv. del patronato) avete conferito mandato per la presentazione della domanda di insinuazione? avevate nel mandato specificato qualcosa rispetto ai titoli di credito da insinuare?

----------


## Gianfry76

> Ciao  
> In effetti è strano che tu non abbia ricevuto la comunicazione direttamente dal curatore (probabilmente perchè il patronato avrà domiciliato tutti i creditori presso la sua sede!!).
> al patronato (o all'avv. del patronato) avete conferito mandato per la presentazione della domanda di insinuazione? avevate nel mandato specificato qualcosa rispetto ai titoli di credito da insinuare?

  Grazie per l'interessamento,
non sò molto sul mandato dato al sindacato in quanto allora si è recata solo mia moglie e non ricorda se ha firmato qualcosa in particolare.  :Frown: 
Comunque domani sera ho appuntamento con il loro (nosto) avvocato e mi faccio dare tutte le carte così mi consulto meglio con voi. Purtroppo penso di essermi affidato troppo ad altri e mi sono svegliato solo ora, sperimo solo non sia troppo tardi  :Mad: .
Grazie tante ancora.
Ciao  :Smile:

----------

